# Canada express entry - Cutoff points



## keyan (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone got a PR from Canada through express entry? If so, what were the number of points out of 600 (without PNP or Job offer)? I'm getting around 390. Is it a good score. Can I proceed with the PR process?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

keyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got a PR from Canada through express entry? If so, what were the number of points out of 600 (without PNP or Job offer)? I'm getting around 390. Is it a good score. Can I proceed with the PR process?


The cutoff bottomed out at about 450 earlier this month and has since gone back up from there.


----------



## keyan (Apr 12, 2015)

Where can I get the draw results for all the iterations right from January?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend...


----------

